# Dog training area in north davis.



## maxus (Aug 14, 2012)

Its my understanding that Lee Kay has an area that one can field train dogs. Is there a place like that in North Davis county I can go in the offseason?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I live in Kaysville. The Willard training area and Lee Kay are exactly sixes from my house to travel to. 25 minutes each way... Other than that I dont know of any.


----------



## maxus (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks TEX-O-BOB. Thats what I figured, but I thought I would ask around.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're welcome. It really sux that we don't have anywhere to train/run our dogs other than those two spots really. When I was a kid growing up in Murray, I used to leave the house and walk 100 yards and be in all kinds of open area to run and train dogs in the Jordan river bottoms. Nowadays you cant walk down there without your dog on a leash at ALL times without getting a ticket. Sad.


----------



## maxus (Aug 14, 2012)

I feel ya! The place I shot my first pheasant is now the home for Harmons in South Jordan. Weird seeing the Wasatch front grow the way it has.


----------

